# What was on American TV 50 years ago



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Many can still be seen in reruns (partial list):

Lassie
The Ed Sullivan Show
Mission : Impossible
Bonanza
Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color
Gunsmoke
Here's Lucy
The Carol Burnette Show
Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In
Love, American Style
The Mod Squad
Marcus Welby, MD
The Red Skelton Show
I Dream of Jeannie
The Virginian
The Flying Nun
The Beverly Hillbillies
Hawaii Five-O
Bewitched
Daniel Boone
The Dean Martin Show
It Takes a Thief
Hogan's Heroes
The High Chaparral
The Lawrence Welk Show
My Three Sons
Green Acres
Get Smart
Petticoat Junction
Adam 12
Here Come the Brides
Ironside
The Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

One of the stations on my FireStick, I can see all those old shows, the old Black & White movies... Love them, especially all the westerns...


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 13, 2019)

I love to watch those old tv shows. I watched several episodes of The Brady Bunch today. I laughed so hard, I cried. They were so good!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2019)

They were some of my favorite shows. 
I loved my 3 sons and had a crush on Don Grady
I saw Elvis for the first time on Ed Sullivan show and fell in love
and of course I loved the Dean Martin show and still watch some of it on youtube.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 13, 2019)

One of my favorites was Gunsmoke. I was in love with Miss Kitty. It killed me when I had to go 2nd shift and not be able to see it. What is strikingly evident now is how our culture has changed, especially in the sitcoms. The old ones were almost sweet and innocent while today's make me retch.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 13, 2019)

I loved Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.  But for some reason I can't quite express clearly, it seems to belong to its era.....reruns would be somehow inappropriate.  In contrast to Bonanza or Leave it to Beaver which I'll gladly watch again and again and enjoy recalling being the kid I was when they were first aired.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2019)

And not one fake reality show in the whole bunch.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I loved Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.  But for some reason I can't quite express clearly, it seems to belong to its era.....reruns would be somehow inappropriate.


They relied heavily on topical humor that was "current" for the late 1960s. Most young'uns today wouldn't know what they were talking about or relate to the psychadelic designed sets. RAMLI is airs in my area on the DECADES channel in the early evening.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2019)

The Honeymooners, Red Skelton, the Soprano's series, and the old Victory at Sea series.  I've got a couple shelf's in the basement full of VCR tapes from years ago, and once in awhile I get one out and watch it.  Some, I've converted to DVD's, as I don't know how long these old tapes will last.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 14, 2019)

Many of those were also on British TV.Hogans Heroes is currently running on British Forces TV.Loved Ironside and Bonanza.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2019)

Garrisons Gorillas is one I would love to see repeated..full of gorgeous men (especially when they were disguised as Germans...love those uniforms).


----------



## Trade (Jul 14, 2019)

I think the best of the newer shows, like Breaking Bad, The Office, Parks and Recreation, Person of Intrest, Mad Men, Game of Thrones, etc. are far better than the best of the old shows.

And I think the worst of the new shoes like these crap reality ones, are far worse than the worst of the old shows.

So overall I'd say that in regard to today's TV shows, It's the best of times, and it's the worst of times.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I loved Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.  But for some reason I can't quite express clearly, it seems to belong to its era.....reruns would be somehow inappropriate.  In contrast to Bonanza or Leave it to Beaver which I'll gladly watch again and again and enjoy recalling being the kid I was when they were first aired.


I feel the same way about Laugh In!  It really did belong in the "old times" and I don't feel like watching it any more.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> Many of those were also on British TV.Hogans Heroes is currently running on British Forces TV.Loved Ironside and Bonanza.


I can always watch Hogan's Heroes and Bonanza!  Great shows they were!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 14, 2019)

Don M. said:


> The Honeymooners, Red Skelton, the Soprano's series, and the old Victory at Sea series.  I've got a couple shelf's in the basement full of VCR tapes from years ago, and once in awhile I get one out and watch it.  Some, I've converted to DVD's, as I don't know how long these old tapes will last.


The Sopranos was excellent but it was nowhere near 50 years ago.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2019)

debodun said:


> Many can still be seen in reruns (partial list):
> 
> Lassie
> The Ed Sullivan Show
> ...


Burns & Allen, Phil Silvers, Jack Benny, Milton Berle, I Married Joan, Life With Riley, Hazel, Car54 Where Are You, Betty White Show, The Honeymooners, Highway Patrol, Dragnet, Jack Paar


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

Some of those are more than 50 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I loved Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.  But for some reason I can't quite express clearly, it seems to belong to its era.....reruns would be somehow inappropriate.  In contrast to Bonanza or Leave it to Beaver which I'll gladly watch again and again and enjoy recalling being the kid I was when they were first aired.


I know what you mean @Repondering, Laugh In, was more satiric and parodied events of the era, while the sit com's were more to how human nature is. LOL it IS hard to explain, but I get it.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2019)

Laugh in was very political and edgy.  It would be like watching Johnny Carson monologues today.  Some stuff would still be relevant and amusing, but mostly it was a snapshot of what was happening politically, socially and culturally.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 19, 2019)

Isn't it strange how some genres of tv shows popular and common back then are basically extinct now?  I can fondly remember and miss westerns and variety shows.  Public tastes I guess have changed, as well as have standards for acceptable content...


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 21, 2019)

This is *F-Troop*, an American sitcom from that time period set in a western cavalry outpost where everyone, including the Native Americans, was either incompetent, a pretender, a con artist, or some combination of the three.  It was politically incorrect but unique, and could be outrageously funny...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 21, 2019)

50 years ago yesterday was the anniversary of the moon landing so the "moon landing" was on all 3 major channels I'd guess.
It was "one small step for man...one giant leap for mankind."


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 21, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 73040
> 
> This is *F-Troop*, an American sitcom from that time period set in a western cavalry outpost where everyone, including the Native Americans, was either incompetent, a pretender, a con artist, or some combination of the three.  It was politically incorrect but unique, and could be outrageously funny...


Recently broadcast on British Forces TV,.I have it all recorded.


----------

